# 189 Visa September 2014 Gang



## Jaya.H (Sep 6, 2014)

I know I know...its too early...but thought will start separate thread to track all those applications lodged in September (yeah yeah...got the idea from August Gang ...:becky

We lodged our Visa on 23rd Sep. PCC, Meds all done.... now the Big Wait start. 

It will be great to know all those who are sailing :fish2: on the same boat :wave: 

So keep posting on any updates/progress ..... :gossip: 

Lets Pray ray2: we sail through this happily :thumb:


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

Jaya.H said:


> I know I know...its too early...but thought will start separate thread to track all those applications lodged in September (yeah yeah...got the idea from August Gang ...:becky
> 
> We lodged our Visa on 23rd Sep. PCC, Meds all done.... now the Big Wait start.
> 
> ...



Hey pal! It's a good initiative but a little too late  There's a thread already for Sep 2014 applicants in this forum. Here is the link --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...14-gang-please-share-timelines-details-6.html


----------



## Jaya.H (Sep 6, 2014)

oops...didn't find it earlier (all in vain)...no worries. lets track all happenings there...
thanks




radical said:


> Hey pal! It's a good initiative but a little too late  There's a thread already for Sep 2014 applicants. Here is the link --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...14-gang-please-share-timelines-details-6.html


----------



## designweb (Nov 14, 2014)

Guys can u suggest about the PCC...

Anyone did PCC from Sydney..i have 2 main questions

1) weather to put my spouse name on the form or not as many threads stating that it can delay the application as i dont have my wife's name on my passport

2) i have more then 1 address in india and as per the form i have to mention all the address i lived for more then 12 months ..if i mention the address which is different from my passport will that delay the application ?

please suggest

thanks


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Friends..

Looks like old forum is deleted... lets continue on this forum....

Any recent grants?

I submitted all docs to CO on 2nd Dec 14 and waiting for grand.

BDW I lodged my visa on 16 Sept 14 and CO was assigned on 17nth October 14.


Cheers


----------



## Raghavendra (Dec 10, 2014)

radical said:


> Hey pal! It's a good initiative but a little too late  There's a thread already for Sep 2014 applicants in this forum. Here is the link --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...14-gang-please-share-timelines-details-6.html


Hi Radical,

Please let me know how long did you take for your AFP process.

Please let me know more details.

I applied for AFP 15 days back. The next day, i have got a reply telling that its processed and will be sent by post. I have not yet received it.

Please let me know.

Thanks 
Raghavendra


----------



## TotoyBeebo (Jan 7, 2015)

Is there anyone from this group got a direct GRANT?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Raghavendra said:


> Hi Radical,
> 
> Please let me know how long did you take for your AFP process.
> 
> ...


What is AFP


----------



## Nimish_tanna (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi People,

I received an employment verification call on 26th Nov. Since then, no updates. I sent out an email to the CO and got a reply saying assessment in progress and they will contact me if they need any more documents from me.
Anybody will similar experience? Please reply.

[ANZSCO: 263111. 189 Visa. Application date: 11th Sept 2014. Request for PCC & Medicals: 13th Nov 2014. PCC & Medicals submitted: 19th Nov 2014. Verification call: 26th NOv 2014.


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

*freak199*



Nimish_tanna said:


> Hi People,
> 
> I received an employment verification call on 26th Nov. Since then, no updates. I sent out an email to the CO and got a reply saying assessment in progress and they will contact me if they need any more documents from me.
> Anybody will similar experience? Please reply.
> ...



Hi Nimish,


Strange tat employment verifications are happening...and it does raise your Blood pressure...So did it to me as well...

I have lodged my application on 26 sept...case officer assigned after I called DIBP on 5th December... Employment verification jan 3rd... Till now no Clue of what is happening with my case... and anxiety is at its peak...after the employment verifications... coz...All my docs are perfect except that I have not paid my taxes for the last two years...but have submitted my form 16...

Hope for the Best...

Freak199


----------



## rishisuri (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,

I submitted my application on 30th September, 2014, the CO was assigned on 1st December 2014, there were some additional things required that included PCC, Medical Checkup and after providing them these documents I was granted PR on 5th Jan 2015.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

rishisuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my application on 30th September, 2014, the CO was assigned on 1st December 2014, there were some additional things required that included PCC, Medical Checkup and after providing them these documents I was granted PR on 5th Jan 2015.


Congrats


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## tusharvatsa (Aug 5, 2014)

All the best.


----------



## B.Shaikh (May 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Here are my stats

189 Visa Timeline 

Place of Origin: Rawalpindi, Pakistan
Profession: Electrical engineering
EOI submission: 10/ July/2014
Received Invitation: 11/August/2014
Visa 189 Application: 06/October/2014
Medical Check up: 12/December/2014
Visa Grant: ??? - Still waiting

It's about 6 months that I have submitted PCC & Medical, but no update, still waiting. Can any one guide me on this.

Had anyone from Pakistan got 189 visa these days who applied in Oct-2014


----------



## PRTOHEAVEN (May 27, 2015)

B.Shaikh said:


> Hi Everyone
> Here are my stats
> 
> 189 Visa Timeline
> ...



hi friend

what's ur status now...??

Regards


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.

One of the long waiting guys...from Bangalore India

Visa fees paid and Applied on : 26 September 2014.

Visa Granted : 15 June 2015

First Entry date: 30 September 2015.

Class: 189 

Profession : 263111 - Computer networks and Systems Engineer.


This website is no less than a Bible/Quran/Bhagvadgita...this forum guides people in the right direction from darkness towards light. This is By the People for the People and off the People.

Long Long Live Expat Forum.

Time to give back to the forum...I will ....soon...

Cheers
Vinay/ freak199


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

freak199 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Happy to let you know that I got my visa today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, that was a long long wait. Curios to know, what happened between Sep & June ?


----------



## deeps.vaishu (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello Guys,
We face some strange issue today. Today we submitted the visa application(189) for myself, my husband and my kid. 
When I log into my ImmiAccount, I see a button with label - "Get Health Details" for each of us, when I click that for my husband and kid, I was to generate a pdf. However, when I click it for me, I don't see any link coming up from where I can download the pdf to go ahead for the medical examination. Have any of you faced any such issue earlier? If not, can you please tell me whom should I contact on this regards? I suspect some issue in their website. I even tried this with many browsers like IE and Chrome. However, the issue remains the same.

Thanks


----------

